# TV adds, Is it me?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it only me that thinks the majority of adds on commercial TV are aimed at morons? Children's TV is more informative and understandable.
Half the item they are advertising is lost in the garbage jingo add. I have actually read the very small disclaimer print to see what the product is.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Old fart syndrome Ray.














But I agree.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Only the adverts Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So far Ted although any 'Reality' shows **** me off. And game shows. Come to think, quite a few more.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Examples:-
Antiques Roadshow...BBC no adverts.....Very recent addition...Programme opens with "These are the items we will see in the show"
No need to watch all the programme now!
Buying houses abroad..... adverts every 13 mins.
Opens with "Will they buy one of these?"....more or less.
Pre each advert..... 'Resume of what we have just seen'.......After each advert 'Resume of what we saw before the advert and an indication of what we are about to see!.
And there's more....thousands more......I give up!!!:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grumpy bugger syndrome, we watch nothing live, not even BBC, then FF through all the crap, better still on virgin, you can stream record some things with no ads at all.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We not only have to Kev but for the most part prefer to watch live TV and it's free to us. Can't see the point of paying to watch similar inane junk just because it's the 'in' thing to do.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No idea what any of that means Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> No idea what any of that means Ray


We can always find entertaining or educational programs as well as some dramas and gardening and cooking progs for my wife on live free sat TV Kev. All free so why pay for similar entertainment on Sky or Netflix etc.?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am with you Ray. I just want to switch the tv on and watch something. I do not want to be pre recording or going into loads of faff searching in other places. There are hundreds of channels on freeview to watch. I sometimes record when there is a clash of decent programs but otherwise I just turn it off. When my daughter was small we told her that ITV was "broken" so that she was not subjected to adverts. I think these people tap into the shopper addiction that many people have. They love to "look round" shops and so they transfer that to tv programmes. Chris is worse than me he sits down and, literally, watches the first thing that comes on. We often look at each other after an advert and say "what were they selling?". Such a waste of time and effort and money making the advert!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do you not have a recorder? Just watch something else while the adverts are on. I'm also in the no more live tv camp though. Havent seen a tv advert for donkeys years


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Baz, we two recorders because of the plethora of progs at 21.00 your time. But we often find we record the commercial channels and watch the BBC ones so we can skip adds. On the other hand it handy to go 'p' or put the electric blanket on in an add.
The idea of adding 'another' monthly fee horrifies me as it seems most young are mortgaged up to the hilt before even looking to buy a house.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah I see, we have a human PVR as well as virgin, but there is very little worth recording so we don't, it has a few fims recorded just in case we lose virgin, but the channels are a bit poor.

Virgin costs us 32 quid a month inc phone and broadband so cheap enough I think, we also get Netflix and prime free.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well that does sound good value Kev.£32 for everything. Does that include line rental, all calls round the world as well as the pay sites?

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Nordic Noir and other drama available on More 4 on demand programmes have been a life saver for the past year or so.
A habit that we will continue for the foreseeable future with just the occasional/regular live programmes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Well that does sound good value Kev.£32 for everything. Does that include line rental, all calls round the world as well as the pay sites?
> 
> Ray.


I don't know where you would get worldwide calls from Ray, but we get phone, broadband and TV, we both have WhatsApp for worldwide calls, we have been with virgin for years now, and we threaten to leave every year so they give us a big discount to stay, £33 is better than nothing, it goes back up on D day, so we have to go through the dance again shortly.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have always had free included worldwide calls at least for 20 years Kev. Several French suppliers do but not UK mobiles. I have real trouble using Whatsapp for audio calls with the lousy audio and crappy signals. Our son often tries but we both give up after 2 mins. The landline is loud, clear and constant. We often clock up 40 hours a month on the phone as it's so easy. 
We do get TV but of course it's all French channels. Again it's easier on a terrestrial ariel. 

Ray.


----------

